# Lets have a "GIVE AWAY""THIS GIVE AWAY WAS OVER ON THE 31st"



## sharpeblades

Im giving away one of my oyster knives with a sheath fitted to it on the 31st of this mo.at 8:00 that nite all you have to do is post on here you would like to have it and i will put your name in the hat .
The oyster knife is ATS-34 stainless with polished edges and a jeweled blade -The bolsters are carbon fibre and the handles  are buck eye burl with red spacers the pins are nickle silver .The sheath is fitted to the knife and is done with a timber rattler insert,It is the hot dipped to water proof it and to protect it .  Hope you win  !!!!


----------



## CAL

Put mer name in tha hat Mr.Tabor,please!


----------



## Havana Dude

I would love to have it!! Awesome gesture!! What a talent you have. I would love to do something like this, but no body would care to have my junk!!!

Thanks!!


----------



## fredw

Pls put my name in the hat.  Thanks for the generous offer.


----------



## win270wsm

I am in!!! Raleigh, uuum,Mr. Tabor, I would consider myself a lucky man to own anything built with YOUR hands sir(and I don't even like oysters!)


----------



## shdybrady19

if you could please sir put my name in the hat


----------



## fireman401

Mr. Tabor,
PLEASE put my name in the hat for it.
I would love to add it to my collection!
See you soon,
David


----------



## lakelbr

Mr. Tabor that is indeed a generous offer.  Please put my name in the hat.  Hope all is well in Cordele.


----------



## nhancedsvt

I would love to be entered in a chance to win that beauty! Thank you for the generous offer Mr.Tabor!


----------



## donblfihu

Please add my name to the list, thank you for the opportunity to own one.


----------



## bristol_bound

I'd love to have my name in that hat  Mr. Tabor. That is one Beauty right there for sure!


----------



## jbowes89

Oh man I can't wait!


----------



## Sugar Plum

I would LOVE to have one of your beautiful knives! Thanks for having this contest and good luck everyone! Congrats to whomever wins!


----------



## turkey foot

Stop taking requests, as I'm gonna win it.
Trying possitive thinking.


----------



## Capt Quirk

Oh Yeah! I would love that little beauty!


----------



## Rip Steele

I want it  Put me in there twice


----------



## Bking

add my name to the hat please.


----------



## fishbait

Add me to the pot too Mr. Tabor.  
    Thank you


----------



## bigswede3423

*oyster*

Please put me in too!!!


----------



## dawg2

I'll get in on that


----------



## death-from-above

Put me in.  I would love to shuck a few with that one.  Thanks for the oportunity to own one of your blades.


----------



## Arrow3

Please add me...Thats very nice of you!


----------



## scottypp

Pls put my name in the hat-!!


----------



## lightningstrike13

put me in the hat too, Please


----------



## wvdawg

Please add me to the drawing.  Nice holiday gesture RT.  Thanks!


----------



## QTurn

Pick Me!!!!


----------



## grizzley30814

I think I will take some of this action. 

Great looking knife, as all of yours I've seen have been.


----------



## Paymaster

Hey Mr.Tabor,please add my name to the hat! Thanks for the chance!


----------



## 69camaro

This threads gonna get long................................Please put me in for that sharp looking piece of art


----------



## Wahoo Creek

I'd love to have it.  Please put my name in the hat, and thank you for your generosity.


----------



## gobbler getter

put my name in please .thanks for the chance


----------



## BkBigkid

Please add my name
thank you

oops will be out of town during the drawing and won't be back on line till the 7th of june


----------



## Harleybob

Put my name in Mr Tabor, Thank you for your craftsmanship and your generous offering.


----------



## jkoch

That is an offer I can't refuse. Please put my name in the hat!


----------



## Fro1911nut

Put me down..thank u sir


----------



## ditchdoc24

Please add my name. I'd be proud to own that knife!


----------



## K80

That thing is awesome and would look great next to my R.A. Matt.


----------



## Joe r

Me too!!!!
Great deal!


----------



## ccwonka

I think you've found the key to the "Most Popular Thread Contest"!

Lemme in for that thing!  It's gorgeous!


----------



## TRACTORGUY

Please enter my name in the drawing . That is a beautiful knife as are all of your knives. Keep me in mind on the damascus droppoint with stag handles.
Thanks, Robert


----------



## matt t

Nice work, put me in the hat.


----------



## Nicodemus

Mighty generous gesture, Raleigh! Good lookin` shucker too.


----------



## marknga

Please add me to the list.
(of course you could lose all the other names )


----------



## Brassman

Please add me to the list.  Thank you for your generosity.


----------



## Razor Blade

Hey RT , add me in also , thanks .Scott


----------



## SissyHunter

That's a purdy oyster knife. Please put my name in the hat too.


----------



## gmoored88

heck yea, put my name in the hat..//


----------



## boneboy96

your generosity is overwhelming Raleigh.  I may as well have a try also.  I'm looking for my 22nd RT!     Thank you sir!


----------



## tpfree201

Thanks for a chance, with a ruff economy thats a great gesture. GOD bless!!!


----------



## GMORE

I'm in!!! Thanks for the kind offer!


----------



## WOODS N WATER

that's a beauty 
Drop my name in the hat.


----------



## jason bales

add my name to the hat Mr. Tabor 
great looking knife


----------



## injun joe

Please add me to the list. Thanks Raleigh.


----------



## j_seph

Whowee, I'd love to have that. Thanks for putting me in


----------



## jleepeters

I'd like to be in the hat as well, Awesome of you Mr. Tabor.


----------



## mrcpntcst

I got as good of chance as any...put my name in the hat please


----------



## genegillis5

Please add my name in the drawing for the pretty oyster knife. Very nice of you sir.


----------



## 10mmhunter

Slide me in there also, if i win it will give me an excuse to go to FL for a fresh bushel of oysters.


----------



## GOoutdoors

Very nice .... Please add my name to the pot.... thanks,


----------



## Prorain

That is good looking knife!Put my name in the hat please.


----------



## Gaswamp

Thks for the offer RT I'd like to play


----------



## depthsoftheC

I'd love to get my name in there!


----------



## ButcherTony

in the hat


----------



## Sterlo58

Raleigh,
I would be honored to shuck an oyster with that beauty. Please put my name in the hat.
Neil


----------



## joe sangster

Please add me to the pot, Raleigh !  I stopped by last wk but nobody  home .  Catch you later.

Joe


----------



## K80Shooter

K80 said:


> That thing is awesome and would look great next to my R.A. Matt.



Ignore him, I think it would look better with mine  Add me please


----------



## Jasper

Would love a shot at it. You sure do some beautiful work! Thanks.


----------



## djmetr

Great Idea , WOW what craftsmanship. Please  add me to the hat.
This would be the tops in my collection .Thanks Dave


----------



## bluetickboy199

im in
thatss a purdy knife


----------



## arcame

put my name in please.   thenks RT.


----------



## DrewDennis

Put me in the hat too!  Great looking blade! Love that sheath!


----------



## GAcarver

*Knife*

Please enter my name.

Thank you.


----------



## erniesp

Thanks Raleigh. Put me in


----------



## KULL NUTHIN'

I'd be the king of appalachicola with that thing put me in


----------



## Blue grass in Georgia

*shuker*

Very generous offer Raleigh, please put me in the Hat. Thanks Danny


----------



## papagil

Please add my name


----------



## frdstang90

I would consider it an honor to be included


----------



## kentuckychuck

*oyster knife*

Great lookin oyster knife i'll be heading to savannah to pick up oysters tommorrow add my name to the list please


----------



## beretta

Could you please put my name in.


----------



## Hawk9807

I'd be an oyster shucking idiot if I had that work of art.  Thanks for the chance RT.


----------



## bearpugh

please put my name in the hat mr tabor. thanks


----------



## UK bowhunter

Another sign of your great generosity!! nice looking knife


----------



## Roswell Bowhunter

Great gesture RT! Please add my name to the list.


----------



## badkarma

Add my name, sir.


----------



## rhbama3

Add me to the list, Mr. Tabor!
I sure coulda used one at WARIII!!


----------



## Knockerboy

Mr. Tabor 
That is one awesome oyster opner right there. please put my name it that hat. I think your gonna need a bigger hat sir.


----------



## HTRDNCK

I'm in! Thank you sir!


----------



## bigmc

Wow!  Please put my name in the hat.


----------



## k2grigri

Great looking knife!  Put my name in. Thanks


----------



## Jodi

Sure would love to win!!! Add my name please.


----------



## Shug

I would be honored to have my name in the hat......thanks


----------



## Derek Edge

I would love to have it Raliegh, thanks for the chance!


----------



## Hooty Hoot

I would also like a chance and thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## oldways

please put my name in thank you. I hope we can get some oyster's this year without the 10w30


----------



## Joker

Put me in (I love free stuff)


----------



## Slingblade

Please put my name in the hat.  Thanks!


----------



## Nugefan

I'd like my name in the hat please ....


----------



## fatboy84

Put my name in please


----------



## ChiefOsceola

Put me in the hat please Mr. Tabor!  I need another Tabor (does 2 make a collection??)!!


----------



## GeorgiaTrout

I would like for my name to be put in the hat.
Thanks for the wonderful giveaway and that is a GREAT looking oyster knife.


----------



## fourwinds

Please put my name in the hat as well! Thanks, it looks great.


----------



## 2011GADawg

this is neat what your doing could i get my name in that hat thanks alot


----------



## Inthegarge

sharpeblades said:


> Im giving away one of my oyster knives with a sheath fitted to it on the 31st of this mo.at 8:00 that nite all you have to do is post on here you would like to have it and i will put your name in the hat .
> The oyster knife is ATS-34 stainless with polished edges ans a jeweled blade -The bolsters are carbon fibre and the handles  are buck eye burl with red spacers the pins are nickle silver .The sheath is fitted to the knife and is done with a timber rattler insert,It is the hot dipped to water proof it and to protect it .  Hope you win  !!!!



Would definitely like to have it.........................Thx RW


----------



## WOODIE13

Put my name in please and thanks for the chance


----------



## butcherson

id like to be put in the hat please


----------



## horse2292

put me in the hat too, Please


----------



## knifenut

Put me in please.


Thats a great looking piece Raliegh!


----------



## Huntinfool

Put me in the hat RT!  Thanks for donig this!


----------



## Woody's Janitor

Hey, please include me! Thanks!


----------



## StriperAddict

Thanks, that is great work and a fine gesture!  Congratz in advance to the winner!


----------



## turkeyhuntinfool

*Knife*

Put my name in the hat.

Jim


----------



## PWalls

Add me to the list please. Awesome looking knife.


----------



## Liberty_Bell

Please add my name to the list also.  That is a beautiful knife and sheath!  I wish I had your talent, Sir.  Thank you again for your generous gesture, and may God bless you and yours always.
Tim


----------



## Apex Predator

Beautiful knife!  I'd love a chance to win.


----------



## coggins

Count me in too!


----------



## carver

I'd like a chance also,please put me into the drawing


----------



## gdog25

A beautiful piece of work and a very generous offer!  

Please put my name in your hat.


----------



## NiteHunter

I'm in. Thanks RT.


----------



## whenders

Count me in Raleigh, that thing is purty.


----------



## Longstreet1

Please add me Thanks. That is a fine knife


----------



## Dawg Tired

I want In Please


----------



## bocephus1

I would like to be put in the drawing please


----------



## BlackKnight755

Please add my name. I would love to have the cool looking shucker...


----------



## gritsdog

put me down..........that is the best looking oyster knife i have ever seen, they would probably run me off from the oyster roasts i go to for having that thing, whole bunch prettier than a flat head screw driver!!!


----------



## brushy creek bryan

Sir please add my name .  You have great talent


----------



## Swede

Add my name please


----------



## OliverHarrelson

Im in


----------



## jcop07

Nice piece 
drop my name in the hat


----------



## john.lee

Heck yea!!!!  Sign me up


----------



## deputyatnight

Please put my name in the hat.  That's an amazing knife you've got there!

Don


----------



## ccookou812

Count me in I would like to have it. These knifes are great looking


----------



## gunny542

put me in the hat!!!


----------



## Jeff1969

Thats a fine  looking piece of steel. Please drop my name in the hat if you will. I'd be proud to shuck a dozen or two with that thing.

Thanks for the chance and for the generous giveaway.


----------



## georgia357

sharpeblades said:


> Hope you win  !!!!




You are talking about me, right?    I'd like to be added too.

Thanks.


----------



## ellaville hunter

Put  my name in please


----------



## sawyerrt10

Throw this old rednecks name in the hat please!


----------



## madrabbit

would like to be in the hat!  Thanks!


----------



## tiger1996

I would like to be added.Thanks


----------



## Jranger

Nice work! Please add my name to the drawing too.


----------



## gacowboy

Please add me in the drawing. Wonderful craftmanship!


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin

add my name to the hat please---thanks


----------



## aligator

Please add my name for that beautiful piece.


----------



## lagrangedave

I am hoping the last guy in wins. Please add me also thanks.


----------



## creekbender

Please add me in the hat also


----------



## lagrangedave

Guess I got my deadlines mixed up. thanks for the opportunity Mr. Tabor


----------



## 1shot1kill

Yep....add my name to the hat!!


----------



## LPBandit

add my name as well. lol i could never afford one and it would make an awsome bday present. but to be serious, this is a great thing your doing. really takes alot for someone to take their hard work and just give it away. heck its getting harder to find someone to pay and them still have this kind of attitude. well done sir.


----------



## germag

Dang, RT! That's mighty generous of you! Put my name in the hat too, if you don't mind. I'd love to have that in my Tabor collection!


----------



## tv_racin_fan

Oh man!!  Add my name please sir.


----------



## golffreak

Great work. Add me to the list if you don't mind.


----------



## GMARK

Please enter my name and thank you!


----------



## Wornout Trails

*Great knife!*

Put my name in the hat!   Thanks, W.T.


----------



## zigzag

Add me to the list as well and thank you for your generosity!!


----------



## DCM161

Please put my name in the hat.


----------



## rifleroom

*hey...*

Put my name in the hat Mr. T. Thanks!


----------



## shotgun

Great Idea Mr Tabor. 
Please add my name to the Pot.


----------



## Nga.

Please put my name in the hat. Nice knife


----------



## 5HwnBoys

Please put my name in the hat fer that fine knife.


----------



## blues brother

Very nice!
Please add me to the list Mr. Tabor.


----------



## drandle

i want in, please and my name.  Thanks Mr Tarbor


----------



## danmc

Would love to have my name in the bucket. Thanks! 

-Dan


----------



## mr4shootin

That's got to be the purtiest oyster knife ever.Put me in please, and thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Willjo

add me to the list please.


----------



## rockdawg

Add my name to the pot please.

Thanks for the chance.


----------



## dougefresh

Add me to the list also. Looks way to cool not to put my name in the hat. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## hav2hunt

Please enter my name, & Thanks.


----------



## Blacksmith

Count me in please!  Do you give tips on making folders?


----------



## mauk trapper

Sign me up please.


----------



## devil-dog

put me in...


----------



## trial&error

That looks too nice to use, but I'd like the chance to try please.


----------



## Muddyfoots

I'd like a shot at it. Thanks!


----------



## Mangler

Can you put my name in the hat?


----------



## one_shot

I would like that fancy knife , thanks


----------



## DeltaHalo

I would like to add my name to the pot please sir. 
Thanks


----------



## kevincarden

please put me in the hat.......and thank you.


----------



## Major Wader

Please put my name in the hat also.

A very generous move by a talented maker!


----------



## rhino2010

yes sir please add my name in the hat     :flag


----------



## rado3003

That is a thing of beauty. Please put my name in the hat.
Nick


----------



## Seth carter

put my name in the hat too


----------



## reddwil

Cool Knife, Please add me also


----------



## GB Young

I hope you have a huge hat! Very nice gesture. Give me a shot.   Thanks greg


----------



## Wiskey_33

Heck, why not.

I'd like a change at winning Mr. Tabor.

that's mighty nice of ya!


----------



## jamrens

please put my name in also.. thanks again..


Whit


----------



## deerehauler

Add me to the list I would love to have one of your works of arts!


----------



## Hardwood

Please put my name in. Thanks


----------



## Gentleman4561

count me in. Thats a sweet looking knife!


----------



## The Termite

I want a slip in the hat........


----------



## Benji314

Very nice work!

Please put my name in the hat please!


----------



## Bitteroot

Please add my name.  You do great work!


----------



## Reed Creek Head Hunter

Add my name to the list.


----------



## Buck Nasty

Count me in


----------



## DAWGsfan2

would you add my name as well,thank you mr tabor very nice gesture.


----------



## biggabuck

Put my name in the drawing please!!  Thanks Mike


----------



## BuckFever1613

i would love a chance to have that at my house. count me in and thanks for the opportunity


----------



## cullyhog

That knife belongs in a museum. It would be an honor to own.
please put my name in the hat too.
thanks


----------



## m. malia

so cool that you would give me a knife. I'm a winner already because of Jesus.


----------



## Pat Tria

That's beautiful work. I'd love to try and wear it out. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## BOPPER

*drawing*

please enter my name in the drawing, thank you verymuch!   BOPPER


----------



## XD_Dawg

Put my name in the hat as well. Thanks Mr. Tabor.


----------



## MossyOak

*Ok you twisted my arm Raliegh*

Put my name in the hat, thx again and I look forward in adding your knives on my web site

Mossy


----------



## sleeze

I would love to own another Tabor knife.

Add me please, kind sir.


----------



## goob

meeeee toooooooo!


----------



## str8_shooter

i want in plz sir,,, thnx...


----------



## dawg4man

*Give Away*

Great gesture on a Beautiful knife!!!
Throw me in - Thanks


----------



## bluetickstyle

Would you please add my name to the drawing the knife is really pretty  thanks


----------



## Gobbler Down

Count me in!  I'm sure you'll inspire many of us to "Pay it Forward".  Thank you for your generosity.
Respectfully,
Jim


----------



## scoggins

I'll buy a bushell bag and drive to cordele and shuck 'em with you if I win

is that bribery?
hope not
great looking knife!!!!


----------



## PIPER COLT

Nice work
throw my name in the hat.


----------



## stevetarget

Put me down too. Beautiful oyster knife


----------



## dirtroad

Dirtroad,put me in please!


----------



## Raf Salazar

i'm in! thanks a lot!


----------



## docmlw

Please put me in the hat also, and thanks for this chance.


----------



## fireman401

Less than an hour to go!  Thanks for the chance Raleigh!


----------



## sharpeblades

*And the "winner is"??????*

"CAL" **  Congratulations**


----------



## carver

thanks Raleigh for the chance,your knifes are top of the line


----------



## sleeze

Congrats,,,,,CAL,,,,,,you just won yourself a mighty fine oyster knife.


----------



## dirtroad

Thanks Raleigh


----------



## PWalls

Way to go CAL. Thanks Raleigh.


----------



## blues brother

Thank  you Mr. Tabor!
Cal...you are the Man!


----------



## Seth carter

i think yall should do things like this more often


----------



## mashley707

Please put my name in, thanks.


----------



## Seth carter

mashley707 said:


> Please put my name in, thanks.



yer a little late


----------



## CAL

EAT YORE HEART OUT THERE BOYS!!!!! i AM THE WINNER,i AM THE WINNER!Don't none of you boys even thank about borrowing this here heirloom I just won.Pictures don't even do it no kind of justice either.Thang is plum beautiful,workmanship p e r f e c t i o n!
Thanks Mr.Tabor for a beautiful handmade oyster knife!


----------



## sharpeblades

Your welcome sir and "Congratulations again"


----------



## scottypp

I got to view that thang first hand - Mr. Tabor was kind enough to show it to me- and Cal is right- pictures don't do it justice. The sheath looks unreal good!


----------



## moyehow

please put my name in hat, nice knife!


----------



## valkrod

please add my name to oyster knife give away.


----------



## Paymaster

valkrod said:


> please add my name to oyster knife give away.



Way to late! Cal won it.


----------



## sharpeblades

*Oyster Knife Give Away*

Guys it was over on the 31st of last mo.


----------



## bronco611

Add my name to your list, that is a great lookin shucker you have there man.


----------



## bronco611

whats in a month? allways told i was a day late and a dollar short!


----------



## sharpeblades

*Give away*

It was over on the 31st of last mo.


----------



## SneekEE

I am in as well.


----------



## boneboy96

seeing as it was 2 and a half weeks ago RT, why not lock the thread down so no one else tries to get their name in the hat!


----------



## sharpeblades

*Give away*

I will do that.I thought people could read instead of just try to get in on something free


----------



## sharpeblades

*Give away*

Bone boy it wont let me lock it down????


----------



## Big Black Ford

*knife*

Great looking knife add me to the hat please sir


----------



## KDarsey

Good lord, can't you people read?.....go back to sleep....my gosh...


Hey, there are free crickets over in the Fishing Forum ! ! 

RUN!  RUN!   RUN !


----------



## Gaswamp

Wow!


----------

